# ASUS A8V Deluxe: OnBoard VIA vs. Promise RAID Controller



## Nounours (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm trying to find some information on the difference, performance wise, of the two on-board RAID controllers of my motherboard (ASUS A8V Deluxe) for a RAID 0 array: the Promise 20378 and the VIA VT8237.

Anyone any clue/suggestion


----------



## Chainsaw (Nov 1, 2004)

*Raid0*

The VIA chip's SATA ports will give you better RAID0 performance.
The Promise will work reliably on either it's SATA or PATA, but the VIA has a slight edge.
Added bonus; you won't have to deal with the Promise RAID/ATA/SATA driver debacle either. :sayno: 

You picked up a 55 eh?...nice!

just finished up my A8V-D/FX-53 last week...nice system once you get by the "new MB" issues...stay tuned here for the up-to-the-minute tech tips!


----------



## Nounours (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh well, of course I installed it on the Promise one :4-dontkno 
I must say, I didn't have any issue with this, everything went smooth from the first boot!!
After 8 days of messing around trying to have an MSI K8N Neo2 to work (it never ....) it was a welcome change :winkgrin: 
Checked the RAID with HD tech, and it is quite in line with stuff they have already in archive (wonder though what block size these refer to).
I did set a 64 K block size ......


----------



## Chainsaw (Nov 1, 2004)

64K block size is best for routine computer application use.
If you intend to set this thing up for streaming video, or some other application transferring large chunks of data, then you'd want to set the block size to 128K or 256K.
GL with your new HW!


----------



## kisiksel (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello - 
I just bought 2 identical Seagate 320gb SATA drives to increase storage capacity of my system. I am already using 2 80GB deskstar sata drives as Raid 0 on Promise. I have been trying to add a new raid 0 array with those 2 identical Seagate 320gb SATA drives using VIA raid controller on Asus A8V board. I created raid 0 array for 2 320GB Seagate drives, using Via raid bios utility. When re-start my pc, the windows cannot find these drives and Via Raid tool shows status of these drives "Failed". Is possible have raid 0 array using Promise controller and another raid 0 array using Via controller on Asus A8V deluxes mobo? 
If it is possible - how can I add new 2x Seagate 320gb sata drives as raid 0 using Via to work with current Raid 0 using Promise controller? 

My PC specs: Raidmax ATX tower, 6 fans, 650watts Rosewill psu, Asus A8V Deluxe mobo, AMD 64X2-4400 (2.8ghz) cpu, 2GB memory, 2x80GB IBM Desktar on Raid 0 (using Promise), 1x dvd-rw, 1x cd-rw, ATI Radeon X1950.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

please start new thread.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

I could be wrong but as I understand it, it shouldn't really matter on which controller you use performance wise. This is because they both rely on the CPU to do the calculations anyway as they are onboard controllers. The only difference is the features and what each controller allows you to do etc.


----------



## kisiksel (Aug 17, 2008)

New Thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16/how-can-i-use-2-raid-0-arrays-281876.html#post1655849


----------

